# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Dart pics

## nx2ured

Since I am new here, I thought I'd post some pics of a few of my babies. Hope you enjoy!

----------


## Alex Shepack

Love the terribilis.  Definitely one of my favorite species of darts.  I'm off to Costa Rica on Thursday.  I'll have to get some pics of the pumilios down there, they are absolutely stunning.

Alex

----------


## Kurt

I love the very first tinc. I get all confused over the names of all the different colour morphs of _Dendrobates tinctorius_. What kind is it?
Are darts all that you keep?
I have 3 myself, two "azureus" and one Suriname cobalt tinc. Plus twenty other frogs, some of which can be seen in my profile.

----------


## nx2ured

Hi Kurt,
I only keep darts, and most of those are Tincs. The one in the first pic is an oyapock (one of the dwarf tincs). Man, you have tons of frogs huh? Where do you find time for all of those? I had lots more and decided to focus on tnhe larger Tincs because they are much bolder than other darts.

----------


## Kurt

Thankfully they are not as much work as darts. I also have 15 snakes, 1 lizard, 2 turtles, 4 salamanders, 11 fish, and 5 scorpions.

----------


## nx2ured

Goodness, darts are about the easiest thing I have ever kept and I am even a bit anal about it. I wipe my glass down once a week (because I like to have a clear view), spray once or twice a week, and feed daily/every other day depending on the season. Much easier than a lot of other pets! LOL What are the requirements for some of your frogs?

----------


## Kurt

I feed most of my frogs one a week, more if they seem to need it. I also keep the enclosures as simple as possible, plastic plants, paper town or sphagnum substrates. I use a lot of plastic "critter keepers", a few glass aquariums, and some Rubbermaid boxes.
I find treefrogs (the biggest groups of frogs I keep) need good ventilation, so no Rubbermaid boxes or glass tops for them. Most of the treefrogs are kept on paper towels, with a few exceptions on sphagnum. Once a day all "open air" enclosures are sprayed down with distilled water.
I keep the fire-bellied toad in Rubbermaid boxes with water about two inches deep. There are plastic plants and foam trays to rest on. I feed them outside their enclosures, crickets drown too easily.
Terrestrail frogs are kept on sphagnum. So this would be all my Bufonids, dart frogs, and Microhylids. Salamanders are also kept this way.

Here is the complete list of my amphibians
1 _Ambystoma tigrinum mavortium_, barred tiger salamander
1 _Ambystoma tigrinum melanostictum_, blotched tiger salamander
2 _Tylototriton shanjing_, emperor newt

5 _Bombina orientalis_, fire-bellied toad 
1 _Ollotis alvaria_ , Colorado River toad
1 _Anaxyrus debilis_ insidior, western green toad (my avatar)
3 _Dendrobates tinctorius_, dyeing poison dart frog (two azureus, one cobalt)
2 _Dendropsophus leucophyllatus_, clown treefrog
1 _Hyla cinerea_, green treefrog
2 _Litoria caerulea_, White's treefrog
4 _Agalychnis callidryas_, red-eyed leaf frog
1 _Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_, tiger-legged monkey frog
1 _Leptopelis sp._, big-eyed treefrog
3 _Dyscophus guineti_, false tomato frog
1 _Phrynomantis bifasciatus_, red-banded rubber frog

----------


## nx2ured

Would it be possible to post a few pics of your pets Kurt? I would love to check them out. What are the scorpions like (not that I want any, but I think they would be neat). I'll see if I can find some pics of a couple of my dart tanks for you too.

Lisa

----------


## nx2ured

Here is a pic of my frogroom (It was supposed to keep all my frogs confined to one room...yeah right) and some random pics of various tanks throughout my house.

----------


## Alex Shepack

I'm envious of that room.  Unfortunately, I think it might be bigger than my room right now.  Hahah.  Its very nice and your setups look incredible. 

Alex

----------


## Kurt

Love the frog room, I need one of those. Of course mine would be mostly filled with treefrogs, but there would be darts and toads as well. My frogs mostly live in my bedroom and one of the red-eyes likes to keep me from sleeping by singing the night away. On top of that I think one of my tomato frogs is starting to do the same. There are pics of some of my frogs in my profile. 
What I really want to get is some _Hypsiboas punctatus (_formerly_ Hyla punctata_.) They have been showing up a lot lately on price lists as "South American glass frogs", which they are not. Speaking of glass frogs, has anyone ever seen _Centrolene ilex_ for sale? They are awesome and they are a true glass frog. I just love the eyes.

----------


## Alex Shepack

I don't recall ever having seen Centrolene ilex available, and I this point I doubt they will be. Most of those Central American countries have stringent export rules.  Your best bet for a "true" glass frog is going to be one of the South American species I think.  I do wish they were more readily available, they're awesome frogs.

Alex

----------


## Kurt

I really don't have any interest in any of the glass frogs other than _Centrolene ilex_. Of course I didn't even know they existed till last year when I went to the North American Amphibian Conference. I bought a book on glass frogs and fell in love with ilex. They have been on my fantasy want list ever since, along with _Taricha rivularis_, _Agalychnis annae_, and _Ambystoma opacum_. Unfortunately for me, marbled salamanders are illegal in Massachusetts and suspect they are in Connecticut as well. _Taricha rivularis_ may be possible to get, but I have never seen them on any price list.

----------


## Alex Shepack

I've actually had A. opacum... Its legal here to have up to 3 in your possession.  As for A. annae, I know they're in the hobby.  As I understand it Sandfire Dragon Ranch used to sell quite a few but it doesn't look like they carry them any longer.  They may pop up occasionally.  I'm pretty sure T. rivularis is never seen unless it gets confused with T.granulosa, but John would know more about that.  I'm pretty sure Centrolene doesn't come in though.  There may be other species of "true" glass frogs (not Hyla) that come in.  Which book did you get, the one on Costa Rica?

Alex

----------


## Alex Shepack

Now you've got me thinking about my dream list.  This is just amphibs because altogether it would be way too long.

Neurergus sp. (kaiseri, strauchii, etc)
Psuedotriton ruber ruber
Dicamptodon sp.

Agalychnis moreletii
Dendrobates (Oophaga) pumilio "Blue Jeans", histrionicus, lehmanni 
Cruziohyla sp.
Anotheca spinosa
Atelopus sp.  
Theloderma sp.

The list really could go on forever, but thats the short end of it.  Most of those species are available too, i'm just not able to get any of them right now (or in the near future for that matter).

----------


## Kurt

Well, here is the complete want list for me. I don't expect to get them all, but I do plan on getting some of them.

_Herpele multiplicata_ 

_Ambystoma cingulatum
Ambystoma opacum_ (illegal in MA)
_Ensatina eschscholtzii klauberi
Pseudoeurycea bellii
Pseudotriton ruber ruber
Neurergus kaiseri 
Salamandra salamandra_ (had some, they died of Chytridiomycosis)
_Taricha rivularis_
_Taricha torosa_ (had some, they died on the way home from the White Plains show. It was very hot that day)
_Triturus marmoratus_

_Anaxyrus punctatus
Melanophryniscus stelzneri
Nannophryne variegata
Centrolene ilex
Ameerega trivittata 
Dendrobates tinctorius_ "Oyapock"
_Oophaga pumilio_ "blue jeans"
_Agalychnis annae
Cruziohyla craspedopus
Hypsiboas punctatus
Litoria chloris
Phyllomedusa sauvagii 
Trachycephalus resinifictrix
Mantella aurantiaca
Mantella baroni
Mantella cowani
Mantella expectata
Mantella laevigata 
Phrynomantis microps
Rhacophorus reinwardtii_

----------


## jody

wow, what a room.  your tanks are beautiful.  is every one heated?

----------


## nx2ured

The tanks aren't heated, just room temp. I would love to build a new garage and use the one I have now as my "dart room"...he he

----------


## Alex Shepack

I've been thinking about the layout of my dream frogroom now... I guess I should get a house first. 

Kurt-I've had my fair share of amphibs die after White Plains.  That show is quite the madhouse.  Afterwards I always go over to the City Limits Diner to relax from the stress of beating my way through all those people.  I can't believe that last show all I came home with was another snake hook, I usually can't resist getting something.

Alex

----------


## justin shockey

sick i have some whites a m/f

----------


## Kurt

> Kurt-I've had my fair share of amphibs die after White Plains.  I can't believe that last show all I came home with was another snake hook, I usually can't resist getting something.
> Alex


It was very hot the one day I went to White Plains and we stopped in CT to eat on the way home. Everyone else left there animals in the car when went in, so I did as well. Big mistake! My newts died and no one else lost their any of their animals and one guy bought a frog.  :Mad: 
When I went to Hamburg the following September, I brought a styrofoam box with me and in it I placed a bottle of ice water. That kept the animals I bought that day nice and cool all the way home. They all survived the long trip back to Massachustts.  :Cool: 
I am dying to go back to Hamburg, there were tons of baby turtles for sale, not to mention venomous snakes like mambas, copperhead, and rattlesnakes.
Last show I went to was last years fall Manchester show. All I bought animals-wise was a Pandinus cf. militarus. This year I am hoping to score some of the amphibians on my want list.
Maybe you should come up to Manchester. The New England Herpetological Society will be having a table at the show and I volunteered to man it.
http://www.reptileexpo.com/nefirst.htm

----------


## Alex Shepack

I'll definitely try.  I really really really want to go to Hamburg, mostly for the venomous snakes and Micheal Shrom.  I always bring a cooler to the shows.  Thats how you can find me, I look like a dork carrying around a lunchbox. 

Alex

----------


## Kurt

Well, lucky for me, I will be at the NEHS table in Manchester and I can keep my cooler(s) under the table. I want to make to Hamburg to see Micheal Shrom. I really want to get some marbled newts. I e-mailed to see if he would be coming to Manchester, sadly he is not.  :Frown:

----------


## John Clare

I hadn't seen this thread before today.  Wow.  Lisa you are hardcore  :Smile: .  I love the (orange?) terribilis.  They look young?  Is that foam in their tank?  What do you use for most of your back walls?

I love how organized it all is, the shop lights and the side-ways setups.  I feel so amateur.

----------


## nx2ured

> I hadn't seen this thread before today. Wow. Lisa you are hardcore . I love the (orange?) terribilis. They look young? Is that foam in their tank? What do you use for most of your back walls?
> 
> I love how organized it all is, the shop lights and the side-ways setups. I feel so amateur.


Thanks John. A lot has changed in the frog room since then. I am now to the point of having to put my eggs, tads, and froglets into a spare bedroom. The problem is that I have a three bedroom house and only one bedroom! LOL

The Terribilis in those pics were probably about 6 months old or so. There isn't any foam in the tank...might be white river rock (maybe?). Most of the backgrounds are made from Black handi foam, some are made from the yellow foam from Home Depot covered with brown silicone and coco fiber, others have corkbark siliconed to the back glass, and some don't even have backgrounds. 


Oh, about feeling amateur...you won't be for long. This hobby is like crack...one try and your hooked! LOL

----------


## herpinjim

Your terrariums look great!!!

----------


## nx2ured

Thanks Jim, you are more than welcome to come by sometime and check them out.

----------


## John Clare

There's a chance I'll be in Roanoke VA in the next month or so - I'd consider a side trip  :Wink: .

----------


## Mike

How are the lorenzo doing?

----------


## nx2ured

John, I'm not sure how far away Roanoke is from me, but if you want to take a side trip you are more than welcome  :Smile: 

Mike, the Lorenzo are growing like weeds! They are amazing little guys. I can't wait to see what they will look like as adults.

----------


## Kurt

Forgive my ignorance, but what are Lorenzo?

----------


## John Clare

Alex- I am probably going to Hamburg in December.

----------


## Mike

> Forgive my ignorance, but what are Lorenzo?


They are one of the dwarf tinctorius localities / morphs.

I've had an adult male for over a year now that I've been trying to pair up but they're generally hard to find since not many people breed them.  Aside from the froglets I'm raising out, I traded for 2 sub adults a while ago and put one of them with my male.  He started calling and the other one sort of courted a bit, it's toepads are smaller too so hopefully it is a young female.  Will find out in a few more months.

----------


## Kurt

Good luck.

----------


## Kurt

> Alex- I am probably going to Hamburg in December.


Is there room in the car for me?

----------


## Ebony

Wow..I'm now thinking of selling my house for a bigger one with an extra room. You have a really nice set up there NX2ured. I'm sure you allot of envious people on this forum. Thanks for sharing :Wink:

----------


## John Clare

> Is there room in the car for me?


Why does it have to be *my* car? :P

----------


## Kurt

> Why does it have to be *my* car? :P


Doesn't have to be, but do you trust my POS car to get us any where?

----------


## nx2ured

I have some pygmy goats. Maybe you guys could ride them home. LOL

----------


## Tom

> I have some pygmy goats.


 :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Tiny Goats??
Post pictures (if you can get any of kurt riding them then even better).

----------


## Kurt

Have you seen us? We would crush the little buggers.

----------


## nx2ured

LMAO, I just pictured a grown man trying to ride a pygmy goat and I laughted so hard I peed myself.

----------


## Kurt

Really?

----------


## nx2ured

Nah, not really....but it sure would've been funny if I had huh? LOL

----------


## Kurt

And embarrassing I would think.

----------


## nx2ured

LOL, I guess you're right. Not sure I would tell it if it really happened tho  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

You know one of the good things about having severe depression is you never, ever pee your pants from laughing too hard.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mike

> I can't wait to see what they will look like as adults.


There is a decent amount of variation within the population.  You can have a specimen that will be almost all black/blue with just a tiny yellow/orange crest on the top of the head (I think I've seen them called 'black ghost' in europe?) and then also have a specimen that has more of a yellow/orange crest with yellow splotches on the arms/legs.  My oldest female I'm raising out looks like that, then I have one that looks like the black ghost phenotype, but the rest are in between.  A month ago I put the oldest froglet I was raising out (which looked female) in with my proven male, and they just laid their first clutch.  Don't think they are good but it's a start.

----------

